# Tile to drywall out side corner



## gooch43

Dumb question.

I'm finishing off a bathroom where the tile will meet drywall on an outside corner. I've left the drywall unfinished on that edge assuming the tile guy would tile to the corner and finish with caulk.

Now I'm rethinking that. What is the best way to finish it? Should I do it with an L or J Bead?


----------



## Checkers

Just use corner bead to the wood and finish both sides. That's what we do!


----------



## chris

gooch43 said:


> Dumb question.
> 
> I'm finishing off a bathroom where the tile will meet drywall on an outside corner. I've left the drywall unfinished on that edge assuming the tile guy would tile to the corner and finish with caulk.
> 
> Now I'm rethinking that. What is the best way to finish it? Should I do it with an L or J Bead?


 If drywall is already up j might be tough gettin on so L would have to do. We use it just to cover our end of the bargain. When not finishing in past it seems it came back to bite us also it looks more professional and make sure when puttin on bead that it is plumb/square:thumbsup: the tile guy will thank you


----------



## ell

I try to use a NO-Coat bead at that application,I find a regular corner bead sometimes needs to much fill for the edge.Sometimes I leave the bead off and use the edge of the tile as a bead.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

*.*



gooch43 said:


> Dumb question.
> 
> I'm finishing off a bathroom where the tile will meet drywall on an outside corner. I've left the drywall unfinished on that edge assuming the tile guy would tile to the corner and finish with caulk.
> 
> Now I'm rethinking that. What is the best way to finish it? Should I do it with an L or J Bead?



first words I heard in the trade is do not assume, just left a washroom where I thought was tile, never have I did anything like that since hearing those words, dwc called me all nervous the house was his best paying contractor, I showed up and we talked dwc still nervous, with a polite explanation and a ok I can do it that way as no-one is the same and everyone started smiling..


----------



## SlimPickins

I put a strip of rock (1-1/2") on the tile side and then put bead on and coat it. Tile guy has something to butt durock to and laminating over the drywall is acceptable and a cinch:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gooch43 said:


> Dumb question.
> 
> I'm finishing off a bathroom where the tile will meet drywall on an outside corner. I've left the drywall unfinished on that edge assuming the tile guy would tile to the corner and finish with caulk.
> 
> Now I'm rethinking that. What is the best way to finish it? Should I do it with an L or J Bead?


Not a dumb question

But you got to ask what the tile guy wants. I find it's a 50-50 with what they want. Some like the bead on, well others do not. The ones who don't, give reasons like "The bead puts the wall out of square" or they want no drywall compound associated with what ever material their tiling on.

But if the decision is left up to you, just slap a bead on it (or what ever you want). To protect your arse from traveling back to do it. If the tile guy don't like it, then tough titty , he can rip it off, and do it anyway he wants:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

I usually just board like normal, put a paper faced metal bead on it like normal, fill the bead like normal. I just dont spend a lot of time finishing the board that will be covered by the tile.


----------



## Bill from Indy

i'm with 2buck here

callbacks for something that could be prevented ALWAYS cost you $$..I finish everything as if it is going to be finished...how much time you really saving on a maybe?

I have had tile guys that only want recesses filled and taped like on durock/wonderboard..they usually mesh everything else with there thinset

I have also been told not to finish outside corners too for same reasons 2buck said....at the very least, put a piece of tearaway on the outside corner like l bead...if they dont want the plastic there, they can cut it off on there side easily enough and you still have a sharp/finished corner


----------

